# Making Stuff



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

Following on from this thread here which was drifting a little OT, I was wondering how many others make things, either as a hobby or day job.

Over the years I've had a go at a few things as I just like making stuff and with t'internet, I've found there's a lot of different things being made and the standard of craftsmanship is unbelievable at times.

To start this thread off here are a couple of things to come out of the shed (so small, the family call it Dad's Doll House).

First up is a mantle clock in American Black walnut with brass fittings










And for something completely different, a couple of years ago I discovered on the net, the world of custom knives and leatherwork and I had to have a go (as you do)










Anyhoo, I was wondering what stuff other folks get up to

Chris


----------



## NickD (Sep 6, 2007)

Cracking work Chris. I take it the mantle clock came in kit form rather than you building it from scratch. If you did build it from scratch :notworthy:


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks Nick

No it was built from scratch, I did have some plans but I changed the build quite a bit, have to say I have made a fair few clocks

This one has the same dial and movement but I did a different case










Chris


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Not quite swiss watches or clocks but I've built up a few of these over the years, lost interest these days but at one time it was about all I was interested in. Watches are cheaper though and you don't need a big shed to keep them in


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

Thats some cool stuff, ive started trying to make leather watch straps panarai style ones, ive ordered a few pam style clasps from HK, ive got no pics yet as waiting till ive finnished a few, :thumbsup:

paul


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> Not quite swiss watches or clocks but I've built up a few of these over the years, lost interest these days but at one time it was about all I was interested in. Watches are cheaper though and you don't need a big shed to keep them in


Now that is a work of art :notworthy:

What size is it?

Chris


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

a6cjn said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > Not quite swiss watches or clocks but I've built up a few of these over the years, lost interest these days but at one time it was about all I was interested in. Watches are cheaper though and you don't need a big shed to keep them in
> ...


That ones not mine, here one I built earlier though. 355 cubic inches of Genuine Chevrolet


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

The knife and clock are stunning!

I design and work on my own range of blown glass, i work on my bosses blown glass amongst other things (repairs etc..) for a living, he makes my designs for me and i do the rest. I lack hot glass skills but im alreet with cold glass. Basically i do the stuff to make the glass look like what its supposed to. Before and after with the red one below..


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

BondandBigM said:


> Not quite swiss watches or clocks but I've built up a few of these over the years, lost interest these days but at one time it was about all I was interested in. Watches are cheaper though and you don't need a big shed to keep them in


I used to do the same thing. I didn't build the biggest, fastest or the most powerful, but I could put a streetable small block together. They would idle at 800rpm and make usable power through all of the gears without bogs or dead spots and light up the posi with huge rubber on it.

Later,

William


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I tend to make a mess... of everything!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Great work there guys!

I would love a custom knife, I have lots of 'normal' ones but not a high quality hand made one....That one looks superb!


----------



## The Canon Man (Apr 9, 2010)

There's some great looking stuff there.

Hats off to you all. Love the clocks and knives and the glass looks pretty special too.

I don't make anything, I fix stuff. Photocopiers at work and my daughters toys when I get home.


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

minkle said:


>


I really like that green one. Part of the beauty of glass is the feel of a solid chunk as well as the look of it. It just cries out to be picked up and 'looked' at.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

feenix said:


> I really like that green one. Part of the beauty of glass is the feel of a solid chunk as well as the look of it. It just cries out to be picked up and 'looked' at.


Exactly, its a big heavy lump. I much prefer thick glass.

It gets picked up and handled a lot but its still bloody here!


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

Minkle

I worked in Norway for a couple of years and fell in love with Scandinavian glass (Costa Boda etc). Your work looks easily on a par - fantastic stuff - well done. Please don't tell me your workshop is in Burford, I used to drive past every day on my way to the aerodrome next door.

Rgds

John


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

JWL940 said:


> Minkle
> 
> I worked in Norway for a couple of years and fell in love with Scandinavian glass (Costa Boda etc). Your work looks easily on a par - fantastic stuff - well done. Please don't tell me your workshop is in Burford, I used to drive past every day on my way to the aerodrome next door.
> 
> ...


Its in Cirencester.

Do you mean Brize Norton?


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

minkle said:


> It gets picked up and handled a lot but its still bloody here!


<must remember coat with big pockets if I call at Minkle's>


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2010)

BondandBigM said:


> Not quite swiss watches or clocks but I've built up a few of these over the years [Chevy V8 goes here]


Dude, that's got me thinking...

Have you ever thought about making a watch with a very very small internal combustion engine? ...It would be the world's first petrol powered watch.

I suppose it would have efficiency rated in "hours to the gallon". 

It would be cool though, because you could have the timing reference taken from the crank. If your watch ran slow, you could just slightly increase the idle speed.


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

Minkle

That's the place - was near on 15 years ago mind when I escaped from there. I still get a regular flypast from a Vickers Funbus going home while shattering the peace and I can't resist looking skywards and smiling :thumbsup:

Rgds

John


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

feenix said:


> minkle said:
> 
> 
> > It gets picked up and handled a lot but its still bloody here!
> ...


As long as you leave Â£160 in its place


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Once upon a time I was a joiner, making all sorts of lovely things....(sorry about the carpet...this is my mother-in-laws house)

Waney edged coffee table, made from two book matched pieces of cherry, 10 coats of melamine.










Later, as a hobby, I got into woodturning and made all the usual stuff eg. Bowls, plates, goblets, fruit, lace bobbins, etc, etc. Sadly, most of that stuff got sold at craft fairs, and I only have a few bits left now.

Bowl of fruit made of exotic woods. (Bowl is Sycamore)










Close up of a pear turned from burr elm with a little turned maggot poking his head out










Box of eggs (samples of woods really inc. Purple Heart, Kingwood, Pink Ivory, Pitch pine, Tulip Wood etc)










Another bowl made of Birds Eye Maple










After being a carpenter for 20 years I decided to re- train as a horticulturist and got a job as an estate manager on a small 8 acre estate where I can do both landscaping and gardening, but also use my woodworking skills to create anything from the smallest box to bespoke garden gazebos........best job ever!!


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

JWL940 said:


> Minkle
> 
> That's the place - was near on 15 years ago mind when I escaped from there. I still get a regular flypast from a Vickers Funbus going home while shattering the peace and I can't resist looking skywards and smiling :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Walk the dog round the permieter fence now and again.

C17 going round and round over my house today, i still watch everytime something goes over.


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

That's superb work Roger.

Love the maple bowl and the fruit and you have used some lovely timbers as well.

Have you still got a lathe as it seems a pity you ain't doing any turning anymore, could have had a go at making some watchstands :yes:

I love to see well made stuff

Chris


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Sorry folks, I was so engrossed writing my post and flicking backwards and forwards between Photobucket and here that I completely forgot to congratulate everyone on some fabulous projects! Chris (a6cjn), those clocks and gorgeous knives are something to behold. BondandBigM...love the engines...have you ever played with the 5.7l Hemi from a Dodge Ram? 

And Minkle...fabulous glassware. Well done everybody!!! :notworthy:

Edit: Just seen your post, Chris.....sadly, I got rid of the woodturning lathe about 10 years ago, but, like you and your collecting bug, I may have to look into obtaining another one :naughty: ......or shall I just stick to watches................


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

I think you could put that in a glass case, let alone a Dodge, it's a work of art

Chris


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

a6cjn said:


> I think you could put that in a glass case, let alone a Dodge, it's a work of art
> 
> Chris


I've gone all un-necessary!.............. :blush2:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

This is what you call a truck.....



















No....actually THIS is what you call a truck.....Peterbilt conventional. (All these pix taken at the Beaulieu hot-rod and custom car show a couple of weeks ago)










Sorry...got carried away and gone completely fftopic2: :bag:


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

You lot put me to shame!!! I made a nice chicken salad the other day, does that count....


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > Not quite swiss watches or clocks but I've built up a few of these over the years [Chevy V8 goes here]
> ...


You can't use a 1/2" or a 9/16"ths of an inch spanner on something like that :lol:



Roger the Dodger said:


> BondandBigM...love the engines...have you ever played with the 5.7l Hemi from a Dodge Ram?


Just a shadow of the original :lol:










When I was a teenager there was a guy along the road had a nice collection of cars which included a genuine Hemi Charger, awesome bit of kit. Another time I was shacked up un a motel in Canada, was outside for a smoke and heard a rumble in the distance. It pulled into the carpark,an original owner Hemi Roadrunner. Never seen the real thing before or since B)



Roger the Dodger said:


> This is what you call a truck.....


Sorry but this is a Truck complete with America's finest Turbo Diesel, yep an oil burner but it will tow 10 tons, enough torque to pull a house down and blow the doors off one of those new 5.7 Hemi's. When it comes to pickups there is only one to buy FORD the Big Blue Oval the best selling truck for the last when ever. 










Mine, older but still has what it takes B)


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Another one a Hemi never had a look in against, the most torque of any petrol engined yank in 1970. A Hemi wasn't beep-beeping when it came up against Buick's finest on the drag strip in 70

:notworthy:


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

minkle said:


> As long as you leave Â£160 in its place


Thats as much as a watch!!!!

I've got to say that it looks good value in a picture. I'm sure that at first sight it would be pretty much a 'have to have' piece. <not going to Minkle's to look> :man_in_love:

Mind you, I've been planning a bit of a clear out for a while, I may just get back to you if I do eventually get around to it. Its a stunning piece.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> Sorry but this is a Truck complete with America's finest Turbo Diesel, yep an oil burner but it will tow 10 tons, enough torque to pull a house down and blow the doors off one of those new 5.7 Hemi's. When it comes to pickups there is only one to buy FORD the Big Blue Oval the best selling truck for the last when ever.


OK :sadwalk: I'll give you that one...it's awesome! I think someone ought to start a new post about mega trucks, because we've gone completely off topic and highjacked Chris's thread.....(sorry Chris







)...lets carry on with the homemade stuff here and talk about trucks elsewhere.


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

I ain't got a problem with big trucks or big engines Roger, I just like seeing well made stuff

Another passing interest of mine is marquetry and I've found a couple of pics of some knifeboxes which I did

This one is in Olive wood and the knife handle is Wenge










And this one is in ebony and the knife handle buffalo horn










Chris


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

Chris

Can we see some photos of your 'shed' where you produce this stunning work?

Rgds

John


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

Here you go John

I tidied it up just for this pic 










It's a cedar shed which measures 8 x 6 in old money.

My dad bought me for my 16th birthday

Chris


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

a6cjn said:


> I ain't got a problem with big trucks or big engines Roger, I just like seeing well made stuff
> 
> Another passing interest of mine is marquetry and I've found a couple of pics of some knifeboxes which I did
> 
> ...


beautiful work - have you ever turned your hand to making watch boxes?


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

sparrow441 said:


> have you ever turned your hand to making watch boxes?


S'Funny you should say that, I bought my lad one of those atomic/radio titanium Casio jobbies for Christmas and he wanted a box for it - with his initials on it 

I did this for him in Australian walnut










Chris


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Chris, those boxes are amazing, you *need* to do some for watches 

Wish i could do them


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Chris...I don't know what to say! :notworthy: Those knives and boxes are gorgeous. I particularly like the Olive wood box...the grain is wonderful. Do you make these items purely for yourself, or do you do craft fairs like I used to? If you don't already do the craft circuit, I reckon you could make a nice 'little earner' with all your various products. :thumbsup:


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks Roger

No I don't do craft fairs and I gave up commission work a long time ago, didn't enjoy it, mind you, there are a couple of machines I'd like so who knows 

When I did that box for my lad, I had do one for me daughter, to save WW 111 breaking out, in their twenties but they don't change 

This one's in Zebrano










Chris


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

a6cjn said:


> Thanks Roger
> 
> No I don't do craft fairs and I gave up commission work a long time ago, didn't enjoy it, mind you, there are a couple of machines I'd like so who knows
> 
> ...


Brilliant!.... interesting mitres on the corners! Is that inlayed plaque dyed Birds Eye Maple? C'mon then....what machines are you after? :naughty:


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

Chris

It just gets better, I must have twice the space and all I produce is sawdust. The day you start running courses I want to be your first student. Where do you get your wood?

Respect

John


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Is that inlayed plaque dyed Birds Eye Maple? C'mon then....what machines are you after? :naughty:


Yep, dyed maple, I was given a set of 12 'interesting' coloured wood dyes as a pressie

Well, we are supposed to be retiring to the seaside and I have been promised new workshop in the new place. I want a KMG grinder for me knifemaking and a decent sized bandsaw,a Startrite would be nice BUT I've gotta move outta the doll's house before that can happen :lol:

Chris


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

a6cjn said:


> Roger the Dodger said:
> 
> 
> > Is that inlayed plaque dyed Birds Eye Maple? C'mon then....what machines are you after? :naughty:
> ...


Nice work !!!!!!

I bought about 50 or so bandsaws including some verticals over the years from these guys. Should you ever get round to a bigger shed they always have some decent second hand stuff in.

Prosaw

For grinders amongst others I bought a couple of CNC machines from Myford which turned out to be very good but they also do some nice standard manual machines.

Myford


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

a6cjn said:


> sparrow441 said:
> 
> 
> > have you ever turned your hand to making watch boxes?
> ...


That's beautiful Chris, you've really got an incredible skill! The box certainly puts my Lidl teabox to shame! Have you ever done work with african rosewood? I've always had a hankering for a watchbox in that.

Cheers

Ben


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

sparrow441 said:


> Have you ever done work with african rosewood? I've always had a hankering for a watchbox in that.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ben


It's called Bubinga, I think I've got a small piece in me woodbox earmarked for a handle (if the knife ever gets started)

Have a google for a timber called Cocobola, I think it's one of the nicest rosewoods

Hang on, I've got a pic somewhere.

Many minutes later....

Here's a knife with a Cocobola handle










Chris


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> Nice work !!!!!!
> 
> I bought about 50 or so bandsaws including some verticals over the years from these guys. Should you ever get round to a bigger shed they always have some decent second hand stuff in.
> 
> Prosaw


Yeeerrrsss! I think Chris may be looking @ the small M/C @ 9 'O clock unless his new shed is an aircraft hanger! Lol! :rofl2:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Made some bowls from Bubinga blanks.....and Olive as well....all gone now :sadwalk: but lots of sheckaroos!!!!! :big_boss:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Found this tucked away this morning.....It's a little puzzle piece made of scraps....look at the double dovetail....how does the one fit into the other?..(yep..it does come apart). Have a think, and I'll post the solution later on today!


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

That takes me back a bit Roger

There were a couple more I seem to remember. There was one that looked like two pieces .. oh too complicated to explain

Recently, my daughter brought home some incredibly complicated wooden cube puzzles = from the pound shop :shocking:

i won't ask how old your puzzle is Roger, let's just say Antique Roadshow :grin: :lol: :jump:

Chris


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

OK....so did you work it out? The dovetail rises into position up a slope, and the piece is actually quite a challenge to make, as everything has to be spot on in order to work properly.



















This is a fairly old piece, but I've got another 'impossible' dovetail at work that I made last year, although the original idea may be an old one. I'll see if I can find it.

:jump:


----------



## markffw (Mar 30, 2010)

jasonm said:


> Great work there guys!
> 
> I would love a custom knife, I have lots of 'normal' ones but not a high quality hand made one....That one looks superb!


Stuart Mitchell in Sheffield makes fantastic custom knives , either his pattern or yours . www.stuartmitchellknives.com


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

markffw said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Great work there guys!
> ...


And could I add that Stuart is not only one of THE top UK makers, you could not wish to meet a more generous and helpful guy

Chris


----------



## Disco You (Jun 22, 2010)

Can any of you highly practical people suggest what to make a watch box out of and where to source the materials? I've already got a mechanism in the form of a cheap winder which I'll tear apart, now I just need to source some nice wood and lining.


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

Disco You said:


> Can any of you highly practical people suggest what to make a watch box out of and where to source the materials? I've already got a mechanism in the form of a cheap winder which I'll tear apart, now I just need to source some nice wood and lining.


There's a good guy on ebay who has a good selection of hardwoods ideal for box making.

Don't think I'm allowed to post his link but if you pm me I will supply the info'

Chris


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Anybody else been didcking around again? Raising awareness..:whistle:

Missed a couple of bits out..


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)




----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Roger the Dodger said:


> This is a fairly old piece, but I've got another 'impossible' dovetail at work that I made last year, although the original idea may be an old one. I'll see if I can find it.


Last month I wrote the above, then promptly forgot about it. However, while looking for something else at work, I came across the aforementioned puzzle and took some pics. There are four dovetails, one on each side. At first glance, it looks impossible to put together or take apart, but it is in two halves. See if you can fathom it out. (I'll post all the pix at once.........don't look at the last three till you've had a think!!!  )

First two sides....










Other two sides....so how does it come apart?










Solution...




























Did you work it out? :thumbup:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

minkle said:


> Anybody else been didcking around again? Raising awareness..:whistle:


BTW, beautiful glassware Minkle.........I'm always fascinated when I see glass blowers and artisans working with white/red hot glass and the way you get the various colours and patterns into the finished item. Great stuff!! :notworthy:


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

Just got back from me holls

After spending a month away from a PC, it's taken me ages to catch up on stuff, answer emails and delete a ton of spam.

Anyroad up, I came across these pics of a knife I did in figured ebony and nickel silver

I was looking for a new filework pattern and the handle ended up being a bit commplicated 



















Here's the handle bits before it went together










And the sheath










Thanks for looking

Chris


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

a6cjn said:


> Just got back from me holls
> 
> After spending a month away from a PC, it's taken me ages to catch up on stuff, answer emails and delete a ton of spam.
> 
> ...


 :notworthy: as always, beautiful workmanship Chris - I certainly envy your craft!


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Stunning, Chris.....absolutely beautiful. :notworthy:


----------



## miggs (Aug 19, 2010)

a6cjn said:


> Just got back from me holls
> 
> After spending a month away from a PC, it's taken me ages to catch up on stuff, answer emails and delete a ton of spam.
> 
> ...


All i can say is you have some impressive skills to do that


----------

